# coaching institute for c/c++ (delhi)



## matanay (Apr 19, 2011)

hey guys 
i want to learn c and c++ at delhi
would someone plz suggest some good place for that .?


----------



## Garbage (Apr 19, 2011)

Not sure about the coaching institute, but if you are interested in learning by your own, then I would suggest a book - C Programming Language (2nd Edition)


----------



## matanay (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion regarding the book !!! 
but do someone know some institute for that !?!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 21, 2011)

it all depends on you. how much you practice and how well you understand things.

one person cannot teach you every thing.

look into Aptech or NIIT courses** for more info and their fee structure. opt for the basic one

(** - i recommend none of them. IMHO self study is every thing.)


----------

